# Iran Comes Out of The Closet on Nuclear Enrichment



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Finally, Iran has come out into the open about enriching fissile material for a nuclear weapons program. They were violating the most cosmically dumbassed foreign policy foray in human history. Your going to trust a state sponsor of terrorism? Ignorant move by foreign policy neutered Obama administration. Time to put Iran in it’s place.
Iran to breach uranium enrichment limits set by landmark nuclear deal - CNN


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Finally, Iran has come out into the open about enriching fissile material for a nuclear weapons program. They were violating the most cosmically dumbassed foreign policy foray in human history. Your going to trust a state sponsor of terrorism? Ignorant move by foreign policy neutered Obama administration. Time to put Iran in it’s place.
> Iran to breach uranium enrichment limits set by landmark nuclear deal - CNN



And yet Europe insists upon remaining with the "treaty".  Dumb as dirt.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Finally, Iran has come out into the open about enriching fissile material for a nuclear weapons program. They were violating the most cosmically dumbassed foreign policy foray in human history. Your going to trust a state sponsor of terrorism? Ignorant move by foreign policy neutered Obama administration. Time to put Iran in it’s place.
> Iran to breach uranium enrichment limits set by landmark nuclear deal - CNN



Trump left the agreement, why would they still stick with it?  

That is like blaming the wife for agreeing to a divorce after the husband ask for it.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, Iran has come out into the open about enriching fissile material for a nuclear weapons program. They were violating the most cosmically dumbassed foreign policy foray in human history. Your going to trust a state sponsor of terrorism? Ignorant move by foreign policy neutered Obama administration. Time to put Iran in it’s place.
> ...


Iran was violating the agreement from day one. Obama and Kerry were suckers that got took by the crooked Persians.
Iran Breaches the Nuclear Deal and UN Resolutions for Third Time | HuffPost


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, Iran has come out into the open about enriching fissile material for a nuclear weapons program. They were violating the most cosmically dumbassed foreign policy foray in human history. Your going to trust a state sponsor of terrorism? Ignorant move by foreign policy neutered Obama administration. Time to put Iran in it’s place.
> ...


We were never married to Iran.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...




analogy - Google Search


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



And the agreement was only with Obama, not with the United States.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 7, 2019)

What's funny about that, gator?


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Finally, Iran has come out into the open about enriching fissile material for a nuclear weapons program. They were violating the most cosmically dumbassed foreign policy foray in human history. Your going to trust a state sponsor of terrorism? Ignorant move by foreign policy neutered Obama administration. Time to put Iran in it’s place.
> Iran to breach uranium enrichment limits set by landmark nuclear deal - CNN


The US doesn't attack nuclear countries, so it makes sense for Iran to acquire nukes. Maybe their supreme leader wants to also have a bromance with Trump.


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Through the Shah we were.


----------



## caddo kid (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Link(s)


----------



## Diver Diva (Jul 7, 2019)

As if the mullahs haven't been enriching uranium all along.  There is no way for anyone to know, because the only inspections required by Obama's deal were self-inspections conducted by the Iranians themselves.


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> We were never married to Iran.



Yes you were .. until Khomeini filed for divorce...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Till we fucked him over and threw him to the wolves


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 7, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, Iran has come out into the open about enriching fissile material for a nuclear weapons program. They were violating the most cosmically dumbassed foreign policy foray in human history. Your going to trust a state sponsor of terrorism? Ignorant move by foreign policy neutered Obama administration. Time to put Iran in it’s place.
> ...



That fast?


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 7, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> As if the mullahs haven't been enriching uranium all along.  There is no way for anyone to know, because the only inspections required by Obama's deal were self-inspections conducted by the Iranians themselves.



You pull self inspections out of the air?

Iran nuclear deal: Key details

If you're even interested here's the history:

Timeline of Nuclear Diplomacy With Iran | Arms Control Association


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 7, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



is what what she said to you?


----------



## caddo kid (Jul 7, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> As if the mullahs haven't been enriching uranium all along.  There is no way for anyone to know, because the only inspections required by Obama's deal were self-inspections conducted by the Iranians themselves.



Link(s)


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 7, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Report


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 7, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



report what?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Finally, Iran has come out into the open about enriching fissile material for a nuclear weapons program. They were violating the most cosmically dumbassed foreign policy foray in human history. Your going to trust a state sponsor of terrorism? Ignorant move by foreign policy neutered Obama administration. Time to put Iran in it’s place.
> Iran to breach uranium enrichment limits set by landmark nuclear deal - CNN


Everyone knew they were doing this.....now they're actually admitting they're doing it. 
So much for Obama's treasonous Iran Agreement.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 7, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




Report again..

.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 7, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Report what again?  

are you reporting or am I supposed to be doing so?  

you are so confusing


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 7, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Report off topic


----------



## Tehon (Jul 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, Iran has come out into the open about enriching fissile material for a nuclear weapons program. They were violating the most cosmically dumbassed foreign policy foray in human history. Your going to trust a state sponsor of terrorism? Ignorant move by foreign policy neutered Obama administration. Time to put Iran in it’s place.
> ...


You cannot prove they were doing it. All evidence suggests they were not doing it. Now they have no reason not to do it.

You should be happy, you will get what you want.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 7, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



How does "_That fast?_" relate to the topic?  or did you report yourself also?


----------



## caddo kid (Jul 7, 2019)

Members Bush92, diver diva, and mudwhistle are all claiming Iran was (previously) breaching the JCPOA.

None of the  three members supplied a single link to support their claims.

I'm calling bull shit on all three member's claims.

Put up those links, liars.

jcpoa inspections - Google Search


----------



## OldLady (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


_But, the United Nations Security Council resolution (Paragraph 3 of Annex B of resolution 2231, 2015) is clear. The resolution “calls upon Iran not to undertake any activity related to ballistic missiles designed to be capable of delivering nuclear weapons, including launches using such ballistic missile technology.”_
I remember a lot of concern about this.  I'm confused, though, how the UN Security Council resolution fits in here.  I have never seen anyone post the actual language in the Iran Deal that talks about ballistic missiles.  Have you?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2019)

Tehon said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


They were doing it all along. That is the only reason they could possibly be able to crank it up on such a short notice.
They're not supposed to have the capability anymore, yet they're openly admitting that they have the technology and the mechanical capability of doing it. 
The Iran agreement was a sham designed to give Iran 10 years to build up their stockpile of nukes without sanctions. 
Soon they will be another North Korea....only with insane religious zealots in charge of the government.


----------



## Tehon (Jul 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


They didn't have to give up their capabilities. As a signatory of the non proliferation agreement, they are perfectly in their right to use the technology for peaceful pursuits.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2019)

Tehon said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Hanging onto their ability to make weapons grade plutonium isn't peaceful pursuits.
I mean for God's sake, you liberals keep proving every day just how gullible and dense you are.


----------



## Tehon (Jul 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


They were abiding by the agreement. Now the agreement is trashed. They have no reason not to start building weapons. Now we just await the war. Congratulations.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


They are stuck in some Walt Disneyland world where everyone holds hands around the peace tree and shares a few joints.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Tehon said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


They never abided by the agreement and only a very ignorant person would think so.


----------



## Tehon (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Actually, I'm in the real world where you treat people with respect and negotiate your problems like adults.


----------



## Tehon (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


You still haven't shown the evidence that supports your conclusion.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, Iran has come out into the open about enriching fissile material for a nuclear weapons program. They were violating the most cosmically dumbassed foreign policy foray in human history. Your going to trust a state sponsor of terrorism? Ignorant move by foreign policy neutered Obama administration. Time to put Iran in it’s place.
> ...


Iran hates Israel and so does Obama so his administration didn’t care if they developed a weapons system. So long as they had the “sheeps clothing” of this ridiculous agreement.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


No. Your in a dream world of liberal geopolitics. Realist school of foreign policy understands that as a sovereign nation and global hegemon, we have enemies in this world and must deal with them from a position of strength.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 7, 2019)

Tehon said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


How do they explain ballistic missiles as "peaceful?"


----------



## justoffal (Jul 7, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, Iran has come out into the open about enriching fissile material for a nuclear weapons program. They were violating the most cosmically dumbassed foreign policy foray in human history. Your going to trust a state sponsor of terrorism? Ignorant move by foreign policy neutered Obama administration. Time to put Iran in it’s place.
> ...



So the other countries mean nothing? Or... Just admit that Iran never had any respect for the agreement in the first place.

Jo


----------



## Tehon (Jul 7, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Every nation has a right to self defense. So long as they don't attach nuclear warheads to them they are okay.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


How was it enforceable? Putting faith and trust in Tehran and it’s regime that exports terrorism is a foolish idea on the face of it.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Tehon said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Iranian leaders have said Israel should be wiped from the face of the earth. This program is not about national defense.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2019)

Tehon said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


The fact that they have started doing it is all the evidence one needs. 
That is if one is a logical and rational person.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


This is how corrupt regimes get what they want....thru the gullibility of liberal/progressives.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, Iran has come out into the open about enriching fissile material for a nuclear weapons program. They were violating the most cosmically dumbassed foreign policy foray in human history. Your going to trust a state sponsor of terrorism? Ignorant move by foreign policy neutered Obama administration. Time to put Iran in it’s place.
> ...


Or murder millions.
Iran leader's call to 'annihilate' Israel sparks fury - CNN


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


He kept communism out of Iran.


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


That's about as real as North Korea nuking the US. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2019)

Tehon said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


They still have an agreement with the EU.....the only thing that has happened is we backed out on the deal. They still have a deal with everyone else.....and they're going back on it.

Once again....you're showing just how stupid you are.
If it weren't for tards like yourself despots wouldn't have a chance.


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


He was a US dictator. Which is worse?


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Communism


----------



## OldLady (Jul 7, 2019)

Tehon said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


We didn't seem to feel that way about North Korea testing theirs.  I'm not disagreeing with you--just not so sure it's all that "okay."  Elsewise, what was the UN resolution about?


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


What's the diff between that Shah and communism? None.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


European socialist governments have created the foreign policy model for naive Democrats.


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Like bromancing lil Kim isn't naive.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Everything. Capitalism was allowed to thrive and Iran was not used as a base for Soviet Union who were on a quest for global domination.


----------



## Diver Diva (Jul 7, 2019)

debbiedowner said:


> You pull self inspections out of the air?
> 
> Iran nuclear deal: Key details
> 
> ...



You need to stop reading fake news.

Iran Allowed to Inspect Itself under Secret Side Deal | [site:name] | National Review


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Your willing to chance a mushroom cloud over Seattle?


----------



## Tehon (Jul 7, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Which resolution?


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > You pull self inspections out of the air?
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## August West (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, Iran has come out into the open about enriching fissile material for a nuclear weapons program. They were violating the most cosmically dumbassed foreign policy foray in human history. Your going to trust a state sponsor of terrorism? Ignorant move by foreign policy neutered Obama administration. Time to put Iran in it’s place.
> ...


The U.S. doesn`t attack any country that has a military that`s capable of fighting back. We prefer poor countries with dark skinned citizens and if they`re Muslims that`s a bonus.


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Buncha hippies. So that's a yes. Oh, and lil Kim couldn't hit North America if he tried.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Idiot!!

While the Shah was in power Iranians had private ownership.
Under Communism everything is owned by the government.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 7, 2019)

August West said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Iraq isn't filled with dark skinned citizens, neither is Afghanistan or Libya. 
Somalia was the last time we had a battle against dark skinned people.....and it's because Bill Clinton started a fight with them.


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2019)

August West said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


After we lost to guys in flip-flops in Nam... Anyways, Iran's already kicked our ass twice, once when they booted out the Shah, and the second time when they took down our choppers trying to rescue the hostages.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


POTUS doesn’t have the luxury of relaxing our foreign policy when he is charged with protecting the United States. But you can sit back and listen to your Lou Reed songs and live his...ahemmmm...same lifestyle if you want.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Carter was President. They kicked pussy liberal ass. We would crush Iran in a conflict.


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Lou's no hippy!

Bromancing lil Kim is what a naive bumpkin does.


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


They kicked the army's ass. Seals probably. Top-notch ass whooping.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Half of Iranian population want to get rid of their theocratic regime. Just kick n the door and the whole minaret comes down.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


No? He died of AIDS because he was a nymphomaniac homosexual intravenous drug user.


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Our foreign policy is based on global threats against the United States. Liberals place race card on everything.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 7, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > You pull self inspections out of the air?
> ...



You need to pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


You’re a bully.


----------



## Diver Diva (Jul 7, 2019)

debbiedowner said:


> You need to pull your head out of your ass.


That's right.  Resort to a lame personal attack.  But I won't lower myself to respond in kind.

Diver Diva 1
debbiedowner 0


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


get your facts straight.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 7, 2019)

Tehon said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


Oh, good!  I think you might be able to explain what this UN resolution seems to have with the Iran Nuclear Deal, too.
_ the United Nations Security Council resolution (Paragraph 3 of Annex B of resolution 2231, 2015) is clear. The resolution “calls upon Iran not to undertake any activity related to ballistic missiles designed to be capable of delivering nuclear weapons, including launches using such ballistic missile technology.”_
_-_and-
_The second UN Security Council resolution 1929 indicates “Iran shall not undertake any activity related to ballistic missiles capable of delivering nuclear weapons, including launches using ballistic missile technology, and that States shall take all necessary measures to prevent the transfer of technology or technical assistance to Iran related to such activities”._
_https://www.huffpost.com/entry/iran-breached-the-nuclear__


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


 Used to have bumper sticker on my car that stated “_My Kid Beat Up Your Honor Student” _


----------



## Bush92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Taz said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


You know nothing about “straight.”


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


You're part of the problem


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


You know nothing about Lou.


----------



## Tehon (Jul 7, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


In UN parlance, "called upon" , which is the language used in Resolution 2231, is non binding. Iran testing missiles does not violate the terms of the agreement. I can't imagine Iran would have agreed to giving up its ability to defend itself in order to acquire what was rightfully theirs to begin with.


----------

